# waiting.



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

4 out of my original 10 rcs have been berried for 3 weeks now. must. not. become. impatient.

on a side note. they are in a 7 gallon tank with 1 male betta who seems to care less about their daily activity. i'm afraid he'll feel different when a "bite-sized" shrimp floats his way. the quest is....will they be fast enough to avoid harothgar's jaws?!


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> 4 out of my original 10 rcs have been berried for 3 weeks now. must. not. become. impatient.
> 
> on a side note. they are in a 7 gallon tank with 1 male betta who seems to care less about their daily activity. i'm afraid he'll feel different when a "bite-sized" shrimp floats his way. the quest is....will they be fast enough to avoid harothgar's jaws?!


No a good idea to keep shrimplet with any fish. 
Otos may be ok.

James


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> 4 out of my original 10 rcs have been berried for 3 weeks now. must. not. become. impatient.
> 
> on a side note. they are in a 7 gallon tank with 1 male betta who seems to care less about their daily activity. i'm afraid he'll feel different when a "bite-sized" shrimp floats his way. the quest is....will they be fast enough to avoid harothgar's jaws?!


Hrothgar, great reference! I would separate the betta from the berried females.
You just never know with bettas, my male was as placid as they come,
female is a hunter. Bettas are omnivores and my female has decimated
my Malaysian Trumpet snail population.
I am awaiting shrimplets from two berried as well.
Keep us posted!


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Bettas eat bugs in the wild. And when you see it for yourself, there mouths can stretch really big to swallow a full grown male RCS. I seen it before with my male crowntail, before I researched bettas and RCS.

And from being prego to holding eggs, usually hatch within a month.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

DarrylR said:


> Bettas eat bugs in the wild. And when you see it for yourself, there mouths can stretch really big to swallow a full grown male RCS. I seen it before with my male crowntail, before I researched bettas and RCS.
> 
> And from being prego to holding eggs, usually hatch within a month.


All is well within shrimp world. I now see a couple more berried females. It looks as though we will be exiling Hrothgar the warrior betta to his own habitat very soon. He will be joining a potential future mate female in order to pass on his blood line of strength and combat prestige. Today we approach the 1 month waiting period. Come on creepy mommas...hatch already!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to be the bad guy here and say test it out by trying to feed a shrimplet or two to your beta. I breed RCS as well, and I've tried feeding shrimplets to both a male and female beta. Neither recognize the shrimplets as food even though they'll eat live blackworms.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have baby cherry shrimp!!!!!!!! I just randomly shined a small light at the tank, and spotted some tiny clear cherry shrimp! 

I'm a happy man! I noticed 2 out of the 4 or 5 mother shrimp had dropped eggs...and now I have shrimp!


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> I have baby cherry shrimp!!!!!!!! I just randomly shined a small light at the tank, and spotted some tiny clear cherry shrimp!
> 
> I'm a happy man! I noticed 2 out of the 4 or 5 mother shrimp had dropped eggs...and now I have shrimp!


Congrats, I toast your success with a frosty beverage!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> ...and now I have shrimp!


Hooray!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations. If you see 4 or 5, odds are you have more like 20-40 (presuming there's plants around)

try pulling a water change; mine usually swim all over the place after one, and it gives you a more accurate idea of the number that you have.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hope you ditched the betta.
I find females on average give birth every 1.5 months. Since I have so many cherries, I always see a few of them berried. Fun, easy invert to start off with.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

They are coloring up really nice. Thanks for the advice guys. =)


----------

